

Facebook CEO now richer than Google founders  - abhishekdelta
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/-Facebook-CEO-Zukerberg-richer-than-Google-founders/articleshow/10078743.cms

======
rjd
On paper... a lot of the other people on the list have actual assets. Till an
IPO its all speculation.

------
ruethewhirled
"Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg has beaten Google founders, Larry Page and
Sergey Brin, once again. And no, we are not talking about the success of the
trio's social networking ventures. Zuckerberg is now richer than the Google
duo."

What exactly did he beat them at before?

------
Hyena
Isn't the valuation of Facebook actually extremely murky vis-a-vis open market
pricing? It not being generally purchaseable and highly valued makes me think
of PetroChina.

------
sambeau
The Googlers are still nearly twice as wealthy together…

------
r00fus
Do private valuations actually count? If there isn't an open regulated market
for Facebook shares how are we sure it isn't some shell game?

------
marcustaylor
seriously?! How much is Zucks worth now?

~~~
abhishekdelta
"With an estimated fortune of $17.5 billion, Zuckerberg breaks into the ranks
of the richest 20 Americans for the first time -- coming in at No. 14 on the
2011 Forbes 400."

